# Automatic chains for Dump trucks



## Woody Nelson (Nov 23, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has seen a municipality using them and if they liked the results. I've been looking in to them and would like other opions of people who have used them on their trucks. Single axle or tandem.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I see them on ambulances, fire trucks, and oil trucks around here. I have been told they help when you are still moving and need more grip, like backing up a slippery driveway. They don't do any good once you are stuck.

I don't think they would work on a plow truck.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

They are Ok for say going up or down a hill when slippery but you have to engage them while still moving not after you start spinning. And once your stuck they are useless. County my Dad works for has them on all their trucks. He says they are nice to have but arent much good in more than a couple inches. They are only for tough spots, you're not really supposed to use them all the time. When it gets real bad they just chain up the old-fashioned way...

In my experience seeing them used on fire apparatus, they generally arent used properly, and when used improperly or going off the road even when not in use, they are very prone to damage that is very expensive to repair. I would not shell out the money on anything I own for them but thats just me, not saying they don't have their place.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

we run them on all our trucks and we love them..


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Designed for low speed traction. About $1600. Like was mentioned, probably not the best for deeper snow. Ambulances around here use them, not plow trucks.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Most ambulances are RWD too


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

I have quite a few municipalities around here using Rud Roto-Grip http://rud.com/en-us/produkte/schneeketten/rotogrip.html we've installed. Just put 2 sets on the semi-truck that takes the Monday Night Football stuff around the country.


----------

